# Divorce Papers Served



## Marty1138 (Dec 13, 2011)

Long story short....

I agree with everything in the papers I was served so do I honestly need the cost of my own attorney for anything and given the fact I agree with how we are splitting everything (no kids) computers, business, house furniture etc do I need to even bother responding to it because I would think after the 20 days or so my wife and I will sit down with her attorney and simply agree on the final terms. 

I don't have a lot of money, we will still own the house together and pay 50/50 which we will sell once we agree I have enough of money behind me to move on comfortably in a few months.

I just don't want to deal with this crap anymore and ready to move on so less money I have to spend out right now for an attorney when there is nothing to fight anyway would be more money in my pocket, I hear so much about having to find an attorney when you get served papers but there really is nothing to contest between us.


----------



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Marty,

I have been reading on divorce processes since my stbxh texted me that he will file a divorce on me. Based on what I've read, if you agree with all that is written down, there is no need to hire a lawyer. You may want to pay one time consultation so you know everything is on the up and up.
What grounds did your stbxw use to file against you? I am waiting on the papers that my stbxh said he's filed against me but I don't know what grounds he's used since I think the only grounds that apply to us is no-fault mutual consent, and he has not asked me to submit any affidavit. Any fault divorce reason, I will not agree if he cite it against me. It was his idea to divorce so I will not have him tack any fault against me.
Was the papers served or mailed? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Marty1138 (Dec 13, 2011)

Grounds.... just incompatibility issues. So sounds like I don't need to fart around with expensive attorneys will just let go pass its 20 days mark and the judge should grant her wish which in the long term might be good pay back when she sees what she lost.


----------



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Guess Kansas divorce law is different than PA law...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You might be able to find a paralegal who can help you fill out the response paperwork. Check the the court, they might have some self-help clerks help with filling out simple responses.


----------



## Marty1138 (Dec 13, 2011)

Right but do I need to even bother with a response there is nothing to contest and besides doesn't that come after all this towards the end when signing off on the divorce to finalize everything


----------

